# Trout Tournament Benefitting Shriners Hospital - Aug.24-25



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My family will be putting on the 2nd Annual Roger D. Robinson Sr. Memorial Trout Tournament on Friday August 24th and Saturday August 25th. 

This will be an overnight tournament. 5PM Friday - 2PM Saturday 

$50 entry fee for big trout and 3 fish stringer, Pays 1st-2nd Plaques and Cash Prizes. $500 1st, $250 2nd

$20 Side Pot for Black Jack Redfish, Fish closest to 21" without going over, 1 winner 75% payback.

Weigh in and Benefit will be held at Highland Bayou Park.

Donations and Sponsorship's would be greatly appreciated.

100% of proceeds will go to Shriners Hospital in Galveston

More details to come.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The website is up with information and sign up for the tournament available.

www.rogerrobinsonmemorial.org


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tickets will be available at Louis' Bait Camp this evening, you can also enter online at
www.rogerrobinsonmemorial.org


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tickets are available at Louis' Bait Camp or on line at www.rogerrobinsonmemorial.org


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Boy, I am REALLY worried about this tournament. I have $1500 Cash committed to payouts and have already spent $500 or so on the website, tickets, banner, plaques and food. I really hope to see a bunch of you guys out there!

Those that donated to the cause, ya'll are some stand up bad asses, you know who you are and thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I need at least 30 fishermen to justify the payouts. Who's fishing?? I am, and I've already paid for my ticket. Who's next??


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a call from www.hookspit.com fishing gear asking how many people were going to fish the www.rogerrobinsonmemorial.org tournament this weekend so that they could supply gear for all the fishermen and women that fish the tournament.

So sign up today!

Only 5 days to go. Also, I will be having a captains meeting starting at 5:30 at Louis' Bait camp on Thursday, come by and have a beer.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be a Louis' Bait Camp taking entries this evening from 5:30 to 9, come see me and have a beer!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tournament and benefit is still going on, Rain or Shine! Guaranteed $1500 payout, even though I only have 21 entrants right now.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Just signed up 2. Make it 23 now. Good luck to all.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Despite the weather....*

Even with Lack of Participation in the Tournament and a Low Turn Out at the Benefit, we actually did pretty good.

We had a total of 29 Fishermen with 16 in the side pot.

The winning fish was a 6.00 pound Trout, with 2nd place at 5.30 pounds.
The winning stringer was 13.65 pounds and 2nd place was 11.35 pounds.
The Blackjack Redfish (only one weighed in) was 20-3/4".

With all expenses and prizes paid we ended up with a total of $5153, I'll bump in the extra 47 bucks to make it an even $5200. Now here's the good part. I will be submitting paperwork along with the check for a company match of $4000. That will give us a grand total donation to Shriners Hospital of $9200! Not bad... Not bad at all!.

So, big THANK YOU for all the sponsors, donors and fishermen!

Roger


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Dangit!!!*

I'm a complete idiot...

I took the totals of everything I had, what was in the bank, what was left in paypal and what cash/checks I had on hand, Of course totaling $5153, However, I did not take off the $1750 in checks that I wrote out for the payoffs!

So.. with that we only raised $3403... I'll add $93 to it for an even $3500 and get a company match of $3500, giving us a total of $7000.

It's better than a kick in the butt.


----------

